

Common Lisp Quick Reference, with comprehensive index - alrex021
http://cheatsheetheap.com/common-lisp-quick-reference/

======
zachbeane
<http://clqr.berlios.de/> is a better link for this resource.

------
mnemonik
I have found that the things that have been most helpful as I learn CL are

    
    
        C-c C-d d  ;; Describe symbol that the cursor is on
        C-c C-d h  ;; Open up the hyperspec entry for the current symbol
    

and

    
    
        C-c C-d a  ;; Search symbols and documentation
    

in SLIME.

~~~
zachbeane
I look up stuff in the hyperspec about 200 times per day in CL hacking mode.
Quick access to the CLHS and the ability to parse its style are essential for
a serious CL hacker.

